# Signature guidelines



## Janice (Aug 24, 2005)

We have implemented some signature guidelines for the forum.


Your signature can display a maximum of 300 characters, not counting HTML or BBCode markup.  
There is also a hard limit of 144 pixels of height. If your signature is too tall, the bottom of it may not show up. 
Member may link to sales/wanted lists but may not list out actual items for sale/want 	
e-commerce website owners are allowed a link to their website in their signature 	
Once notified of signature violation user has 48 hours to edit signature


----------

